# A Beethoven Story



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A story about one of the greatest composers of all times and how it was that he hit upon the idea to create one of his most beloved pieces.

Ludwig Van Beethoven, was undoubtedly one of the greatest composers of all time; along with other greats such as Mozart, Wagner, Bach, Verdi, Puccini and many others yet it was inspiration from an unexpected source that led to one of his most famous pieces. It happened one day that the maestro was approached by a child named Elize; who with much enthusiasm said “I love your music her Beethoven, but sometimes it is too complicated for me”. It was upon hearing this young girl that the maestro smiled as he replied “I’m going to write a piece just for you”.

It being after this encounter that Beethoven decided to write what surely could be hailed as not only one of his most popular but simplest melodies entitled “Fur Elize”. This the piece he dedicated to that child who claimed she at times was unable to grasp the great maestro’s music.


----------

